# He acts normal...



## Hopelessus (Oct 29, 2014)

He is acting like a normal person around me, the family and friends. I didn't really know what to expect. Bitterness, anger from him? I don't know.
I pretty much hate him for ruining my life and my family. It shows. I don't talk to him often and just want his stuff out of the house. The kids cry bc they don't want to go to his parents (where he is living) with him. Everyday I hate him more for what he has done to my family. 
So why is he acting like nothing happened and really acting nicer then before this all happened?


----------



## droll (Nov 11, 2014)

Perhaps you should let him go and start a new life with your kids. The most important is your kids are with you


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Have you considered the possibility that he might be involved to some degree with some other woman but he is uncommitted, unsure, undecided? Could be Miss Thang isn't working out. Talking about leaving and actually leaving are two different propositions.


----------

